

Enhanced meta-parsing in Fexl, with example scripts. - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/39039e4ce32ef6260fbe5d1bc48fe07f61e6b5fc

======
fexl
This illustrates how Fexl does "modules". A Fexl script parses another Fexl
script, resolving the function names used in that script in an appropriate
context, which is itself a Fexl function.

